# New member advice needed



## Mashmaster (Apr 5, 2018)

I have been using a verticle water smoker for the last 20 years and those have died.  I decided I want to get an offset smoker but don't have a ton of money to through at it.  I had narrowed it down to the Old Country Pecos smoker at Academy for $399 https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/old-country-bbq-pits-pecos-smoker, but I just saw an add for the Smoke Hollow Deluxe barrel smoker on sale for $233 down from $572 at https://www.homedepot.com/p/Smoke-H...=CJ-_-7122962-_-11210757&cj=true#.UfE6ZuYo4dU

I haven't touched the Smoke Hollow smoker but have the Pecos one.  Any opinions on the two?


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 5, 2018)

I’ve got a friend that has an Old Country. Not sure if it’s the same model but he did get it at Academy as I remember.  He’s happy with it.  It’s only a year old. 
I’ve got no idea about the Home Depot model.
They both look very similar don’t they?  
Just from my experience and observations with stick burners from big box retailers , I’d go with the one with the heaviest grate and thickest gauge metal used for the firebox.  B


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2018)

Yea as Brian says, the most important thing in an offset is the thickness of the metal. There are mods you can do to almost any smoker to make it perform better, but if you start out with at least 1/4" steel the rest will be easy.
Al


----------



## Mashmaster (Apr 5, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Yea as Brian says, the most important thing in an offset is the thickness of the metal. There are mods you can do to almost any smoker to make it perform better, but if you start out with at least 1/4" steel the rest will be easy.
> Al



Thanks guys, it seems that the pecos one is just under 1/4" at 3/16", not sure about Smoke Hollow one


----------



## chrisjames (Apr 5, 2018)

if you look at the questions and answers for that smoker on homedepot.com, somebody asks what gauge steel it is made from. one of the responses says 3/32", and another seems to confirm it by saying it is very thin steel and spot welded.

that $400 smoker from academy looks like a pretty decent deal.


----------



## Mashmaster (Apr 5, 2018)

chrisjames said:


> if you look at the questions and answers for that smoker on homedepot.com, somebody asks what gauge steel it is made from. one of the responses says 3/32", and another seems to confirm it by saying it is very thin steel and spot welded.
> 
> that $400 smoker from academy looks like a pretty decent deal.


Thanks, I think that is the direction I am going.  I wish I had a budget for $1000, their was a nice Lyfetime smoker at HEB that looked pretty sweet.  Took both arms to lift the door.


----------



## AmazonDon703 (Feb 1, 2019)

Mashmaster said:


> Thanks, I think that is the direction I am going.  I wish I had a budget for $1000, their was a nice Lyfetime smoker at HEB that looked pretty sweet.  Took both arms to lift the door.



Out of curiosity, which one did you decide on?


----------

